# ibook g4 écran cassé



## bastet2912 (2 Mars 2007)

bonjour,
 j'ai éclaté mon écran, j'ai réussi à en trouver d'autres , mais dans quelle mesure je peux etre sur qu'il sont compatibles? est ce que je peux prendre n'importe quel modele de ibook g4?
merci d'avance a tous pour vos réponses


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas souvenir qu'il y ait eu plusieurs type d'&#233;crans...
Je crois m&#234;me qu'il sont compatible avec ceux des G3 blancs... (?)


----------



## bastet2912 (2 Mars 2007)

ben ca me rassure car je trouvais ca compliquer d'en trouver un spécifique a mon modele


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2007)

Mais, bon, la taille est la m&#234;me mais m&#233;fie toi, y a peut-&#234;tre des diff&#233;rences de connecteurs... 
Va voir l&#224; : 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/rubrique9.html
http://www.pbparts.com/
http://www.ifixit.com/cart/catalog/


----------



## atom8 (4 Mars 2007)

bastet2912 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai éclaté mon écran, j'ai réussi à en trouver d'autres , mais dans quelle mesure je peux etre sur qu'il sont compatibles? est ce que je peux prendre n'importe quel modele de ibook g4?
> merci d'avance a tous pour vos réponses




hello 
Où as-tu trouvé un écran de rechange pour ton ibook ? A quel prix ? 
Car j'en ai un aussi mais ac un écran cassé également, et le changer me ferait bien plaisir


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Mars 2007)

Pareillement !
Mon feu iBook doit avoir un nouvel &#233;cran, mais le cami pr&#234;t de chez moi demande 800euro hors main d'oeuvre donc je ne me suis pas encore laiss&#233; tenter...


----------



## yalanat (6 Mars 2007)

Je viens de faire l'expérience de changer l'écran de mon ibook G4.
Et bien ça marche pas, j'ai contacté le support Apple qui m'a dit qu'il falait respecter les puissances des appareils (1,2. 1,33 etc..)
D'autre part un réparateur m'a confirmé ce "problème".
Par contre sur le site iFixit, rien de tout cela...

Si qqun a la solution...

Voilà pour les personnes qui voudraient changer un écran cassé.


----------



## bastet2912 (10 Mars 2007)

alors j'ai eu des contacts sur le site meme   (tout simplement en postant une annonce) sinon vous pouvez aller sur ebay y'a beaucoup de monde qui cherche a vendre des pieces détachées, et enfin dernieres solutions tu vas dans un magasin spécialisé dans mac (par exemple: sur le 33 on a I Concept) mais la ca coute bien cher faut compter 300Eurs juste pour la dalle a remplacer 
c'est sur que le plus gros probleme c'est de trouver des dalles compatibles, et y'a qu dans les magasins spécialisé que ca marche.  

Mais bon ca rassure c'est courant de fracassé son écran d' i book j'me sens moins seule :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Mars 2007)

bastet2912 a dit:


> Mais bon ca rassure c'est courant de fracassé son écran d' i book j'me sens moins seule :love:



 comment donc que vous avez fait pour "fracasser" votre écran? 
Pas plus tard que cet aprèm, je me suis assise sur mon iBook qui était fermé et éteint sur mon pieu... et bien, il s'est simplement allumé. J'en ai déduit que l'écran s'était déformé pour atteindre le bouton on/off. J'ai été surprise et pas fachée que l'iBook n'ait rien eu d'autre.

Ceci dit, je m'inquiète... Alors, racontez SVP, que j'évite de faire pareil que vous .

Merci bien.


----------



## atom8 (11 Mars 2007)

je me suis un peu "enervé" pour une raison qui n'avait rien à voir avec mon ibook, et la souris a volé .... pour atterir dans l'ecran (ce qui n'etait pas voulu) ... oui je sais c'est tres con :rose:


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Mars 2007)

atom8 a dit:


> je me suis un peu "enervé" pour une raison qui n'avait rien à voir avec mon ibook, et la souris a volé .... pour atterir dans l'ecran (ce qui n'etait pas voulu) ... oui je sais c'est tres con :rose:



Me voilà prévenue. 
Mais peu de risque d'façon, je m'énerve pô moi. 
Quand je suis colèèèère, je compense par d'autres moyens hors charte .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2007)

ba si vous voulez au lieu de payer 800 euro dans un simple écran
moi je vous vend un ibook G4 12" 1,33 ghz avec 120 Go de disque dur, graveur de CD lecteur DVD et 5120 Mo de ram 
pour 650 euro 
alors pour les intéréssé n'hésiter pas


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Mars 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> ba si vous voulez au lieu de payer 800 euro dans un simple écran
> moi je vous vend un ibook G4 12" 1,33 ghz avec 120 Go de disque dur, graveur de CD lecteur DVD et *5120 Mo de ram
> pour 650 euro *
> alors pour les intéréssé n'hésiter pas






A ce prix la je prend  5Go de ram pour 650euro...jsuis pas sur de trouver moins cher ailleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> A ce prix la je prend  5Go de ram pour 650euro...jsuis pas sur de trouver moins cher ailleurs



ah oui désolé je me sui planter( erreur de frappe, je vais trop vite) il n'y a forcément que 512 Mo de ram
ca parait logique!
mais ca ta permis de me bouter! 
bravo!


----------



## vonss (16 Avril 2007)

salut,
pour ma part, je dois avoir la plus grande poisse des histoires pour mon ibook !!
je partais en vacance au soleil le mois dernier et jai appel&#233; un taxi pour me d&#233;poser &#224; orly.
arriv&#233; devant l'aeroport, je sort mon sac du tacos, et une voiture est pass&#233; dessus !!!
et oui, mon pauvre ibook (que je bichonne tt le temps) c'est fait &#233;cras&#233; par une twingo pourri !!!
heureusement il fonctionne toujours...mais l'&#233;cran est mort !!
jai contact&#233; un r&#233;parateur sur cergy (ds le 95) qui me le repare a 300eur.
en plus il se deplace lui meme a paris...faut juste prendre RDV.

juste pour info, ya pas moyen de trouver moins cher en achetant que la dalle??
j'ai un ibook G4 14" achet&#233; en janvier 2006.
merci pour vos r&#233;ponses..


----------

